# Do Not follow this boat !!!!



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

Today was the 2nd time in recent days that a boat (2 this time) ran aground while tracking me in Estes Flats. I do not run in the boat lanes. I am assuming that boaters not familiar with the area see a boat running and think they can follow"wrong"! I have an extremely shallow running boat so I can go where I want to go without tearing up the grass and running aground. I am not a guide and to be honest with you probably just an average fisherman. I know I am singing to the choir here on 2-Cool, but I hate to see that pretty gelcoat all scratched up and the muddy mess made trying to get unstuck. My rant for the new year!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a pretty skinny boat. Feel sorry for the guys who were following you.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That's what you call loosing a tail on the water.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cause that's the Spotted Hawg dammit! Nuf said.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

That's what they get for potlicking. :rotfl:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had the same thing happen a while back in west galston bay.
When I left the dock a rather large bay boat v-hull type was launched and idleing out of the cove.
When I ran by him he musta thought, hey just follow that guy.
I always run over a rather shallow sand bar in that cove as thats just my route when leaving.
I knew he wouldnt make it and he didnt but it was a lesson learned on his part. I didnt tell him to FOLLOW ME. He was still floating as it looked like his motor hit so he just idled back toward the channel, rather deeper part of the cove...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Stop doing heat runs to lose the man!!!!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a fine lookin' boat right there!


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Your boat and that Majek RFL in the succeeding video would make for an interesting challenge.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

spotted can i follow you in my illusion? i love pot licking


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My money is on the Railbird!


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Mine also would be on Railbird. A proven skinny water adventurer.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Railbird!! No contest


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Estes and Bluewaves do not get along; I know 3 times over (2 in 1 day). There's no fish out there anyway.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

DGAustin said:


> Mine also would be on Railbird. A proven skinny water adventurer.


X2 After watching that video.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

What is the length on that boat? How does it handle the chop?


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

redman35 said:


> spotted can i follow you in my illusion? i love pot licking


Redman you sure can, but if we get stuck can you push that "Grand Illusion" out by yourself :smile:


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

FISHTEXX said:


> My money is on the Railbird!


Railbird has been on my boat! And as a matter of fact I concede without condition to the Bird on running skinny!!! :texasflag


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

If you see me run through water knee deep on a seagull, chances are really good that prop rig ain't gonna make it. But they try....


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

pmgoffjr said:


> If you see me run through water knee deep on a seagull, chances are really good that prop rig ain't gonna make it. But they try....


If somebody is following a small light jet drive with a prop boat then they are definately in for a surprise and not a good one.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

spotted123 said:


> Today was the 2nd time in recent days that a boat (2 this time) ran aground while tracking me in Estes Flats. I do not run in the boat lanes. I am assuming that boaters not familiar with the area see a boat running and think they can follow"wrong"! I have an extremely shallow running boat so I can go where I want to go without tearing up the grass and running aground. I am not a guide and to be honest with you probably just an average fisherman. I know I am singing to the choir here on 2-Cool, but I hate to see that pretty gelcoat all scratched up and the muddy mess made trying to get unstuck. My rant for the new year!


Whats your length? Got a 19.6' aluminum Flat Cat with 90hp Yamaha weight is about 1200 lbs with me and gear. Ran it out of Rockport for 15 years and had my buddies fingernails in the front seal railing when I drove in Estes Flats, Sand Lake, Swan Lake and the shorelines. UNBELIEVABLE what this little Cat can do.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

juan said:


> Whats your length? Got a 19.6' aluminum Flat Cat with 90hp Yamaha weight is about 1200 lbs with me and gear. Ran it out of Rockport for 15 years and had my buddies fingernails in the front seal railing when I drove in Estes Flats, Sand Lake, Swan Lake and the shorelines. UNBELIEVABLE what this little Cat can do.


Juan,
Its 17ft. I had it custom built in 2007, I wanted to put a 90hp on it and be as tough as nails. Custom stand on aluminum console, 3/16" bottom hull thickness, wade ladder, larger sponsons for the 17' hull for more hp & weight capacity, all mill finish(no anodized). So the Hawg is pushing 2k fishing weight. Someone had asked how it took the chop and I liken the ride to loping a horse, you find that sweet spot and go with it, very very dry ride. I make no claims of being the skinniest, fastest, driest or being better than any other boat on the water, it serves me well and I am very happy with it. Hope to see you on the water around Rockport someday.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

If I think you're just following because you're clueless I will make some effort to wave you off. If you choose to not follow instructions, so be it. 

If you on the other hand are dead set on potlicking, then it's your *****. You'll be seeing all manners of shoal oyster reefs, or better yet I'll draft you in the back of shoalwater, where big glass boats go to die. If you own a big blue and white shallowsport and decided that little iron boat was your free guide for the day, I hope you found an airboat to drag your nasty self out of there. Plenty of water, no need to cut my drift off twice to just run up my exhaust to see where else I was going to take you. When you saw mud coming out of my jet pump, your fun is just about to end right there.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll follow you anywhere


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Probably wouldn't bump into my scooter to see what we're throwing either. 

Probably pretty good chance if you can hang you don't need (or want) to ...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Please don't follow me either. Mud is no problem.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

WestEndAngler said:


> Please don't follow me either. Mud is no problem.


Whatever , that's easy stuff lol. I just might ruin my water pump and burn up my motor is all.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I dont normally follow people. I was out fishing a new area not long ago. I knew there was a deap cut somewhere that led to the river. I know the limmitations of my boat, but when I saw a boat comming on plain, I figured I would give it a shot. The boat comming was a shallower running boat than me, but I figured it was worth a try. I jumped up behind the guy. I knew I was in trouble when I saw him hit the sand bar. If he could not run it I was in for it. A second later I bottomed out, luckily I was already shutting it down. My wife though me pushing the boat off the sandbar was the best part of the trip. Luckily my boat only weighs 1200 lbs. Moral of the story, know who your following. It could be the blind leading the blind. Try asking someone. Another guy showed me the cut. All I had to do was pull up and ask.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Gangsters.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I think I can run with you. I have the fiberglass version. 
BTW it's for sale.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=410189


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I want to play... when is the shootout??? :biggrin: :cheers:

I got money one the 502!!!:wink:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I want to play... when is the shootout??? :biggrin: :cheers:
> 
> I got money one the 502!!!:wink:


whinernetj will whip you in his 501. when did you get the other boat?


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

I will take that challenge. My 21' RFL has never let me down! Nothing better than parking in ankle deep water, press the button on the ol' power pole and fish. Come back, pick up the pole and take off.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> whinernetj will whip you in his 501. when did you get the other boat?


My brothers! I still have my polar. picked the attck a flat up a couple weeks back for him.
but we will pay to play! and his 501 will not touch that boat even if we let him run in water and we use dry grass. it has a soap water spray system up front to keep the Polymer bottom damp. who uses ramps when you can load in the parking lot.:dance:


----------

